# Proper amount of walking/exercise etc for 8 week old puppy



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

As stated in my previous thread, I recently put down a deposit on a WL pup from True Haus. Pup should be arriving Feb 1st, will be 8 weeks old. Now, I have not had a PUPPY in 10 years (!) and I probably didn't do it right the first time anyway..... so please guide me in the appropriate length of walks, what type of other activities and length that I should be engaging in from 8-12 weeks. :help:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not too long for an 8 week old, and be ready to carry if needed.

But if you have opportunities for off leash walks you'll be amazed how far they can go in the next few months. Did you see this yet 
-->http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you for the link. On your video link in that thread, which specific video illustrates proper exercise for a pup? There are a lot of videos!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok, and also from what I gather for the first few months or so I shouldn't worry so much about "physical" exercise, but concentrate on "mental"? Am I interpreting this correctly?


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

I think socialization is the most important thing before 12 weeks. Bring her everywhere with you. The first week or two when my puppy was small, I snuck him in several places that didn't allow dogs by carrying him in a small dog carrier - he was exposed to automatic doors, weird noises, lots of people, etc. We also did 3 puppy classes! And... I hunted down every friend I knew who had kids and invited myself and my puppy over .


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you very much. Should I be doing this at 8 weeks, before the puppy round of shots is complete? Or avoid places with dogs etc....?


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

That is up to you and your vet. You have to weigh the risks and decide at what point you want to move forward. Are you more worried about your puppy getting sick or becoming aggressive or fearful to people or other animals? In this area we have very low incidents of Parvo and Distemper and we have very good puppy classes that disinfect/sanitize before and after each class, so I was able to do puppy class early. 

Here are a few links that might help you to decide:
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf

Ch 1: Before You Get Your Puppy | Dog Star Daily (also just a great website in general for all things puppy!)


----------

